# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream About Mark Of The Beast 666

## trixzee

well i have this weird dream last night .. the scene is kinda scary , its like the earth meeting its end . and the date inside my dream is 2012 .wtf .. i mean.. its dark , people dying and disappearing .. then i saw one of my friend being attack then came near in front them ,, then i person attacking my friend came in front of me .. took out a badge-thing .. its round , pressed in my arms then the mark was there .. by the way it doesnt look like a human .. after the mark was in me ,, i feel like disappointed i dont know why .. its lucid dreaming , coz im aware that it is only a dream , im waking up every 5minutes  around 1:50am to 2:05am.. then im getting this dream back again .. now lets go back to my dream , after the was in my arm.. i meet a new but weird friends .. having the same situation like me, having the mark of 666 .. its funny to say this but we're like mutants , coz we have diff. abilities .. i mean extraordinary abilities .. and then , people are running away when we are coming , maybe because of that mark .. and in the end of my dream . i can still remember that , im surrounded by many people.. its like execution , of me i think ?.. but they didnt do anything.. after a minute or so.. i was strucked by a lightning .. then thats the end... 



any interpretation.. about the 666 mark?

----------

